# Been seeing lots of nice nissans lately in the SFV



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey guys, for some reason, on my way back home from work, I've been seeing lots of nice nissans on Nordhoff St. Yesterday, as I was cruising and I heard the blaring sound of an exhaust from a 240sx fastback. He slowed down, and when I pulled in front of him, I saw that he had a Silvia S13 front end conversion. I didn't hear any turbo sounds, but his car pulled like it was boosted.

But that can only be eclipsed by today. As I'm driving on my way, I hear the loud sound of an exhaust, then all of a sudden a gray car cuts in front of me. Once I see the two round taillights on each side, all that came out of my mouth was "Holy Shit." I saw Godzilla! It was a R32 GTR, really clean, and cruising the streets of the San Fernando Valley.

BTW, I can't wait to go back from work Friday. Who knows, I might see a R34 GTR Nurspec cruising with a S15 Silvia


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey boris guess what i saw the other day in the ghetto ..

it was an nissan x-trail rolling down crenshaw with the euro plates and it was clean looked new to me but i was like what the f*&%$ is that doing around here. 

but ive been seening alot of se-r too and 240's w/ kits but who knows if they are boosting or anything ill try them out as soon as i get my brakes fixed


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I see a lot of 240's on the freeway. I give them thumbs up when they look over. most of the time they mind their own business and think they are better than other nissans though.


----------

